# What is the earliest time for bathing young birds?



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

The young birds are now 27 and 23 days old. When is the earliest I can give them a bath?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I've allowed youngsters as young as 20 days to bathe. Just put out a pan of water in the aviary in the sunshine and see if they want to bathe, don't force them.

They will usually decide on their own to bathe, and youngsters love to bathe.


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

Your birds are ready to have their first bath.Usually my young birds try to have a bath in their small bowl of water which I keep for them to drink.They look very cute when they are having a bath  .
Rubeena!


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks to both of you


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When they see the parents bathing, they will probably want to jump in. If not, maybe next time. I love watching them taking their first baths. They seem so excited, and seem to be enjoying it so much.


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

That's where the problem is, the parents don't seem to want to go in and have a bath, they prefer showering. I believe that's because the previous owner didn't used to bathe them by offering them a litter tray etc... 

And the biggest problem here is the near impossibility of getting a warm dry sunny day !


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

yea its raining all day long here


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Set up a bath, and splash the water with your hand to make it sound tempting.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Too Young*

I would recommend waiting until they are a month old.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*They will let you know if they are ready, set up a bath.*


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Experiment*

I would wait until they are about a month old, as mentioned above, but it wouldn't hurt to place a pan of water in the cage/aviary now. This will allow the bird to bathe at its earliest convenience.


----------

